
Learn about Neural Networks and Backpropagation - mediumpost
https://towardsdatascience.com/everything-you-need-to-know-about-neural-networks-and-backpropagation-machine-learning-made-easy-e5285bc2be3a
======
lettergram
I wrote a similar style guide introducing neural networks from embeddings,
data splitting, to MLPs, RNNs, and CNNs and event basic hyperparameter tuning:

[https://austingwalters.com/neural-networks-to-production-
fro...](https://austingwalters.com/neural-networks-to-production-from-an-
engineer/)

I think what generally makes articles unapproachable is their insistence on
jumping right into the math. Even this on one section in... I understand the
math, but it makes it far less approachable. In reality, at least today,
utilizing neural networks doesn’t even require that much understanding of the
math. It’s mostly intuition about how they work.

I do like the article and think it’s good (upvoted). I just wish they focused
more on the intuition than math of it.

~~~
shock
The `Canvas Defender` addon warns me that you are doing canvas fingerprinting
on austinwalters.com. If that's the case, I'm curious why you need that on
what seems to be a personal blog.

~~~
lettergram
Huh, I’m assuming that’s one of the Wordpress plugins. Not intentional and
will track it down. I do use google analytics, so I wouldn’t be supprised if
that did it.

~~~
shock
I block google analytics, so I don't think that's the source. Thanks for
looking into it.

------
thisismyaccoun7
I highly suggest the Stanford course
[https://cs231n.github.io](https://cs231n.github.io). All the notes are in the
link. I found it a very good introduction to backpropagation

